# Spotted this Prototype Fat Tandem by Santana



## Crankarm (Jan 12, 2006)

Spotted this Prototype Fat Tandem by Santana over the weekend


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I had a few conversations with the Santana team regarding the their fat tandem. Based on those conversations, it is not clear that they will go to a production version of the bike any time soon. 

Looks cool though...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

This is the guy to ask...he posts here and also on BF.net.

Lelandjt


PK


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

That thing is cool as hell.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice!


----------

